# Rotating Pictures before Posting



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm seeing a LOT of project pictures that hurt my neck to look at because they're sideways, so I wanted to post some picture tips that I use:

When taking a picture with the iphone, the volume button should be at the bottom and the home button on the right. In this orientation, the picture won't need to be rotated or anything. I then email the photo to myself and tell it to make the photos "medium" in size so they're not so huge.

If you do take a picture in portrait mode, or even upside down, you should EDIT THE PICTURE in the iphone (or other device) before sending it to yourself. To rotate pictures in the iphone, visit the picture from the PHOTOS app (not in the camera app), click Edit on the top right, and select the crop tool which looks like a little box next to the cancel button, then just above that will appear another little box with an arrow for rotating the photo. Hitting DONE will then save the picture so you can send it to yourself.

If you email these pictures to yourself, you'll need to save them to the computer (right click on one and click Save Attachments) before you can rotate them in the windows picture viewer. Once they are saved, then you can open them from the folder where you saved them and click the rotate button in the picture viewer. Closing the picture viewer or going to the next photo will automatically save the picture in the rotated position.

You can also plug the phone into the computer with a USB port like any other camera but it's easier to email them to yourself. Most cameras have a rotate feature in the camera somewhere, but it's easier to do it once the pictures are on your computer.

If you are using Photobucket, you can also do all the edits within the Photobucket website but I have found that it's very slow to update and confusing to find. The most annoying thing with PB is that you need to resize the pictures in order for them to fit within the margins where you will post them otherwise it will crop half the picture out. Much easier to do on the computer before uploading them to Photobucket. Most pictures only need to be about 640×480 pixels in size.

Finally, if you are looking for a very easy photo editing program that you can crop, resize, brighten, and even add text and other graphics to the photos, I use Photoscape which is a free download.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thumbs up for some good information.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Thumbs up for some good information.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


Absolutely Bing!

I didn't know "Pool Sharks" were that Intelligent! Just Kidding Matt!

White ball, corner pocket!

Have a Great One Both of You Guys. Thanks for your Post Matt.

Regards: Rick


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

LOL


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Good post Matt. My 2¢. If I click on the post and the poster has their pics sideways, I just hit the big LJ at the top of the page next and move on to the next one that can get it right.


----------



## Disneytodd (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks this is one thing I struggle with and hope to get my photos fixed until then just set your computer monitor on its side to help your neck from hurting do much.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I use Picassa for editing color, contrast, and cropping; it does everything but resizing, for that I use Irfanview.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

whats an iphone? ROFL


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

If the pic is sideways I just do not look…... Simple as that.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the I-phone 5s. I always end up resizing the pic (using MS Paint… woo hoo high tech), because it is always a massive file and I have slow internet.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

The only thing I enjoy seeing sideways is my Ute!


----------



## PeterDominic1983 (May 16, 2016)

Here's the thing… My iPhone is oriented correctly (normally!)... The photos I email myself and download to my laptop are oriented normally. I have just opened them individually and they are all oriented as portrait. However, when I upload them to the site, for some reason theyre automatically turned to the left….

Any suggestions? Should I flip them sideways and hope the photo site orients them vertically? Do I need to resize them or something?

Thanks for all the great advice up there!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great post and great info. People just need to do some trials with there iPhones to get it right.

I feel sorry for people who work hard on a project and then do not work hard to get the picture right.

I do not read posts with sideways pictures. Please get it right.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

¿suoᴉʇsǝƃƃns ʎu∀ ˙ʞɔɐɥʍ ɟo ʇno sǝɯᴉʇǝɯos sᴉ ʇxǝʇ ʎɯ ʇnq 'uoᴉʇɐʇuǝᴉɹo oʇoɥd ɥʇᴉʍ sɯǝlqoɹd ou ǝʌɐɥ I


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I've noticed when i download straight from my camera to the computer the pictures most of the time are too large for uploading to the site. However, when I save them to my icloud photo sharing folders, they are automatically resized smaller by Apple. I can download to the site from the cloud without any extra steps taken to resize the photos.


----------



## TherealBH (Mar 1, 2014)

OK, I have read the blog about this and I am confused. My pictures are straight on my computer and saved with proper orientation in ALL other applications I use. But, when I use this site, they come over sideways. Why is this happening?



> Here s the thing… My iPhone is oriented correctly (normally!)... The photos I email myself and download to my laptop are oriented normally. I have just opened them individually and they are all oriented as portrait. However, when I upload them to the site, for some reason theyre automatically turned to the left….
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I flip them sideways and hope the photo site orients them vertically? Do I need to resize them or something?
> 
> ...


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

seems as nobody was interested in seing me getting my ute sideways read this!

http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/114193


----------



## TherealBH (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you, figured it all out.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've posted a lot of pics here. I know how. I've had them post upside down, even after looking right in the preview. I can't explain it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

No help here. My pictures always come out in the right orientation. I only take picture with a real camera. I have an old flip phone for basic call (that all I need). Download from camera to desktop, upload to LJ. No problem.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Great post and great info. People just need to do some trials with there iPhones to get it right.
> 
> I feel sorry for people who work hard on a project and then do not work hard to get the picture right.
> 
> ...


"I feel sorry for people who work hard on a project and then *do not work hard to get the picture right."*

*"Please get it right!" Yes! Please Do! *


----------

